# Archmage on a Dragon?



## Caxton (Jun 15, 2010)

I was just wondering if putting an Archmage with lore of life on a dragon is at all a good idea. The Archmage would be able to heal the Dragon continuously would he not?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Perhaps with the magic item that makes him ethereal, this might be a good idea. Most of the spells from the Lore of Life don't need LoS anyways, so even if he's stuck in combat, he'll be pretty safe. And let's face it, spending 300 or so points on a dragon, you *want* to be using it.


----------



## Caxton (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you not have to be on foot to use that item?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Perhaps with the magic item that makes him ethereal, this might be a good idea. Most of the spells from the Lore of Life don't need LoS anyways, so even if he's stuck in combat, he'll be pretty safe. And let's face it, spending 300 or so points on a dragon, you *want* to be using it.
> 52e89bf2-1169-46a6-8e15-154c36d07ead
> 1.03.01


Im assuming you mean the foliath's robe by the ethereal item... but its very different to ethereal and importantly you cant take it if you have a mount: it only works in close combat so wouldnt protect you against shooting and the first line's "Model's on foot only" means you cant take it on a dragon.

The only decent defensive items you can take for your archmage on dragon are the talisman of preservation, loremaster's cloak and sacred incense... but they are all talismans so you can only have 1.
Basically I think both the archmage on dragon and the dragonmage are both far too vulnerable to be decent choices... stick with the footsloggers hidden in units if you want really good choices.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think dragons are worth the cost now unless you are playing at 3K and up, they are just too expensive. Beyond that I think it is a waste to put a spellcaster, who you don't really want in combat, on a mount that is designed to get into close combat. Either way you are wasting the points of the dragon or the sorc.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

although i tend to agree with what has been said a mate of mine uses the archmage on dragon, and has had some sucess with it. The thing that makes it good is you can out manauvre anything thats a major threat, whilst blasting away with magic, and then commit the dragon once things have either been reduced to a vulnerable level, or when a vulnerable target presents itself.

For just the manauvreability element you could just go with the great eagle instead though


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

jigplums said:


> For just the manauvreability element you could just go with the great eagle instead though


If you could choose to kill/jump off the eagle and join a unit then this is a choice I would take a lot... but its just not something I would want if I was facing anyone like DE who brought a decent amount of shooting and/or offensive magic.


----------

